
Teslasuit: Haptic Controllers for VR - andrewnc
https://teslasuit.io/
======
crywolverine
Hey everyone. Denis, Teslasuit Co-Founder, here.

Looking forward to hearing your questions!

~~~
andrewnc
It looks like the post got flagged for some reason? Sorry about that. :/

I love the idea behind the product, it looks awesome

